
I deleted Bash in Bash - jacobevelyn
https://medium.com/@jacobevelyn/i-accidentally-overwrote-bash-in-bash-e612da33da4b
======
sempron64
I once deleted libc on a Chromebook when trying to bootstrap a compiler
toolchain for fun. I then discovered that ls is linked to libc. Luckily,
wildcard matching and bash built-ins like echo still worked, and I had a copy
saved somewhere, so with the help of echo * and cp I managed to come back from
the brink of oblivion

